# What Are These Beetles?



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

They are pretty. I found them on a Blackberry tree. There were quite few of them.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Japanese bettles.

Pick them off and drop in water or crush them.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Japanese bettles.
> 
> Pick them off and drop in water or crush them.




And from the position they're in, you'd better do what Mike said QUICKLY! Or else there are going to be MANY more! :lol:

John


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

They are eating the heck out of my strawberry leaves. I guess I need to get something and get rid of them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

it looks like the one cant walk too good so the other one is pushing it around.  

kill them. they are pretty but they are very bad to have around. bad, bad news....


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I HATE those beatles try planting a basil plant for fresh spice, they will eat it before you get to it.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

they are horrible to have on your plants.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

not only do they eat your plants, they also:

1. kill your lawn roots by eating them (in their grub state)
2. damage your lawn when skunks dig up and eat the grubs


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

They look like copulating beetles. :idea:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

A fairly safe method of pesticide control would be to use Sevin, either in powder form or spray.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

The problem with sevin dust it kills bees also so I just keep picking the bugs off. Plant three times as much as you need and good to go.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I've had them on my roses here in Tennessee this summer. I sprayed Malathion on the roses - the bees can look out for themselves.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

They will eat your trees leafs to.We have a problem with these beatles where I work.


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had them in the grapes and they just leave the vains.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Yep Japanese beetles. Around here they are called affectionately, "Devil beetles". They destroy roses in particular, and many other ornamental species. We are near ground zero here. They were introduced in packaging material from Japan, about 100 years ago in New Jersey. They have spread to many states east of the Mississippi. Nasty, nasty bugs. Our infestation this year lasted from about July 4th until about a week ago.

My climbing roses' second bloom of the season is almost totally consumed by these things.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i was glad to see many more honey bees this year.

i usually just pick them off and kill them too, but we dont have them real bad. where i grew up near pittsburg we used to fill bags full of them with those traps.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

beatle style... i'll have to give that a try... anyone know where i can get a 6 legged "doll" (hopefully not one of the beatles)


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

A friend of mine gave me a recipe that is simple and so far has worked.
½ cup lemon ammonia, ½ cup murphys oil soap to a gallon of water.
Mix and spray.
They hate the lemon and ammonia and the murphys oil soap causes their wings to stick so they cant fly. It hasnt hurt a thing in my garden except the bugs.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

fishingrookie said:


> They are pretty. I found them on a Blackberry tree. There were quite few of them.


I'm going to go with a different answer and say that I highly suspect that those are Japanese Porn beetles. If not taken care of early on, your yard will become their den of debauchery. You can either purify your yard of these immoral insects or you may cash in on the unfortunate circumstances you find yourself in by placing video cameras around your property with online live video feeds. Hey some people are into some pretty wierd stuff, have you seen some of what the internet offers? Trust me, I've looked into this matter and let me tell you, there is a lot of crazy stuff that turns people on, sometime I had to go back these sites many times just to soak it all in. Crazy stuff man, crazy, monkeys, ping pong balls, vegitables, barbie dolls, CRAZY!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

your best bet is to leave the house for awhile and call in a napalm strike,your gonna have to rebuild,resod,relandscape,etc...But those damn beetles will be gone for sure!!


----------

